# "If" You can do this... You can win this. ;)



## GRIV (Oct 11, 2011)

The Pickle Jar at Archery Learning Center is bulking up and still no one has won. Don't know what the pickle jar is? 

It's a perfect score pot that pays 100% back to the first person to shoot a perfect 300 60X (nfaa blue face) or 300 30X (vegas) during one of our tournaments, nightly fun shoots, or holiday parties. To be considered a competition there has to be a minimum of 6 shooters competing in the range to make it a "shoot" and official scoring has to be under way. 

To enter, Buy in is $25 and each time you shoot for it, you drop in $5. The pot grows until someone wins. 

Come on down and try your hand at it... 

All you hotshots... Dan Norton, Chuck Norton, Michael Cain, Nelson Garmon, Butch Parkman, Haven McCowan, Hunter Thomas, and the rest... I dare you.


----------



## GRIV (Oct 11, 2011)

The Pickle Jar is safe for another night. Most everyone dropped an X pretty early in the game. I missed one late, but I'm not eligible for the pot. Someone come win this sucker!


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 16, 2011)

When the pot gets up to a pickle BARREL, i'll come show ya'll how to shoot some indoor


----------



## fulltime (Oct 17, 2011)

> When the pot gets up to a pickle BARREL, i'll come show ya'll how to shoot some indoor



no he did not!


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 17, 2011)

yes, he did!!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2011)

sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 17, 2011)

sounds like cbg smack talk


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2011)

Please explain this
perfect 300 60X (nfaa blue face) or 300 30X (vegas)


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 17, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Please explain this
> perfect 300 60X (nfaa blue face) or 300 30X (vegas)



On the nfaa target you shoot 60 arrows for a max total of 300 score (5 ring is the white circle w/ X ring in the center).

Vegas target you shoot 30 arrows for a max of 300 score but 10 ring and X rings are smaller than nfaa target.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2011)

p&y finally said:


> On the nfaa target you shoot 60 arrows for a max total of 300 score (5 ring is the white circle w/ X ring in the center).
> 
> Vegas target you shoot 30 arrows for a max of 300 score but 10 ring and X rings are smaller than nfaa target.


 Could I use my x-bow ya reckon


----------



## GRIV (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd almost throw a hundred in the jar just to see you do that.


----------



## tater2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've not seen old P&Y shoot indoor in sence GWT ARCHERY in the old chicken house, man that money will bring them out


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 18, 2011)

Somehow I think it would be ez'er to bowl a 300 ...........That is one sweet Deal of a challenge!  

So if/when you miss, do you just stop? Guess there is no second place with this deal right?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by j_seph
> Please explain this
> perfect 300 60X (nfaa blue face) or 300 30X (vegas)
> ...



Most excellent question and explanation


----------



## rjseniorpro (Oct 18, 2011)

*Pickle jar*

George, when I get back from Ala. Deer hunt, I will swing by one evening and pick up Jeff Rogers and we will take a shot at your pickle jar. Just give us a day or two to dial in....See you soon....Randall Jones


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 18, 2011)

chris will have cleaned it out by then, lol


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 18, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> chris will have cleaned it out by then, lol



Just a  jar full aint worth my time Johnny. 

You know im just stirring the pot 
It's been slack in the comp forum since hunting season started.
Im too busy chasin' "souped up billy goats" right now.

There was a time I couldn't get enough but indoor puts me to sleep now


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 19, 2011)

You get enough money in that jar and it might just lure ole Bowanna outta the woods. 
Ain't never shot at em but them spots cant be much faster than a deer.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 19, 2011)

*shoot*

That's easy money at 20yrds..Maybe we can pull George back on the 3d range been a while since him and Ryan Wright took a good spanking!!!You haven't forgot have you George...Good teaching son...


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 19, 2011)

ole ryan wright, there's another name out of the past..that crazy dude used to shoot ace's for 3d.  the last time i saw him, he was launching one 'em over an uphill target over at the old cumming range.  haven't seen orheard from him since...rip.  he was a shooter though, kinda like ole jim cristler..on top of his game, and just quit.  weird


----------



## tater2 (Oct 20, 2011)

That jar getting up to $300.00 i think, no ones hit it yet and i dont think anyone will anytime soon


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 20, 2011)

i think there could be $1,000 in the jar, and it would be safe...until chance happens to drop in, lol.  garrett, dan'l or kailey might have a chance on a good night, but they live a million miles away, lol


----------



## GRIV (Oct 20, 2011)

rjseniorpro said:


> George, when I get back from Ala. Deer hunt, I will swing by one evening and pick up Jeff Rogers and we will take a shot at your pickle jar. Just give us a day or two to dial in....See you soon....Randall Jones



Randall, it would be great to see y'all down here shooting! Come get the pickle jar. it's a bribe to get you killers out shooting again.


----------



## t8ter (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like that jar was full of pickled eggs.Now that there gone its generating alot of hot gas.Lol


----------



## GRIV (Oct 25, 2011)

ohhh boy someone got close!!!! Ellis dropped two in one round in mid game and cleaned it out. Yikes! that was close..

Dan Norton is the only one who answered the bell this week. I'm calling out all you 

*CHICKENS (Chuck Norton, Michael Cain, Nelson Garmon, Butch Parkman, Haven McCowan, Hunter Thomas, and the rest)*

Who think y'all are some kind of shooters. Come get this money if you think you have what it takes. Now... If you have the chops, you can shoot a 30X vegas and get it too.


----------



## tater2 (Oct 26, 2011)

choked!!!!


----------



## GRIV (Oct 27, 2011)

well Mitchell came down and was MAN ENOUGH!!! to enter the 30X Vegas night with $5. That takes GUTS. 

He didn't get it this time, but I'll bet the shark pool just got a tad bit deeper. All you guppies come on out and QUIT YER HIDING!


----------



## Dewey3 (Nov 8, 2011)

The Pickle Jar has grown in the last few weeks. We have had a couple of close calls but no winners. Tater2 came real close two weeks ago. Come on over to ALC and try your SKILL on this challenge, tonight at 7 PM on the 5 spot.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Nov 17, 2011)

Have to give this a try :smile:


----------



## GRIV (Nov 22, 2011)

Mitchell Irving is hunting hard on the Pickle Jar. He was VERY close last week. I wonder who will do it this week. 

Ellis Mc George, Mike Crowe and a few others were dangerously close several times.... I have to think this thing won't last too much longer. Y'all better jump in and get your chance.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 27, 2011)

Butch aka 3darcher said Mitchell I. Got that money last wk? Did he GRIV? You start another one?


----------

